# Web  -            web-,web-

## qqqwww

,  .
 20-     ,      web-, web-.   : 
:
-    PhotoShop    ,     5-   web-;
-    CorelDraw -  ;
-  html ,   ,        "  ".    - .
-    3dMax, Flash -  . 
:
-     php+MySQL   ,            \ \ CMS;
-   div-, , c  ;
-      smarty, JavaScript, Ajax,1 -  ;
-       . 
 :
-     (   5- );
-   ;
-    (  ,   1300 ),     ;
-     =) 
       . :
- icq - 9259283
- e-mail - info@kpd.pl.ua
-  - 80939226659
- Skype - kpd.pl.ua 
 , .

----------

